# BenQ Zowie XL2411 Einrichtung unter HDMI funktioniert nicht richtig.



## NikitaSan (5. April 2018)

Guten Morgen!
Das sind meine Specs

Intel (R) Core (TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2,80 GHz
Intel (R) HD Graphics 630
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 2 GB
16 GB DDR-4 RAM
HDMI Anschluss 1.4 ueber die Intel GK

Nun zum Problem:

Ich habe mir den BenQ Bildschirm zugelegt, um im Heimathafen auf 120 hz CS spielen zu koennen.
Mir war vorher bewusst, dass ich keine 144 Hz hinbekomme, da der Laptop nur den HDMI Ausgang, 
jedoch keinen Dual Link DVI-D oder DP Ausgang hat. Bei der
Vorabrecherche hiess es zwar es gaebe Einschraenkungen, aber es wuerde grundsaetzlich mit 120 Hz funktionieren.

Nachdem ich gestern das ganze Setup aufgebaut habe, musste ich feststellen, 
dass ich die 120 Hz nur unter 1024x786 oder 1440x900 einstellen kann. 
Meine eifrige Suche in allen moeglichen Foren zum Thema HDMI und 120 Hz lies jedoch viel offen, 
viel Halbwissen und Vermutungen werden ausgesprochen, leider nichts Handfestes.
Die einen sagen es geht, die anderen sagen es geht nicht, die meisten sagen "Nimm halt ein anderes Kabel!".
Auf diese ganze Diskussion wurde ich leider erst nach dem Kauf aufmerksam. 
Meine ersten Fragen:

1. Weiss jemand, woran es liegt, dass ich nur bei diesen bestimmten Aufloesungen 120 Hz hinbekomme?
2. Gibt es eine moeglichkeit, diese Limitierung zu umgehen?

Aus dieser ganzen Geschichte ergibt sich ein weiteres Problem. Wenn ich  1440x900@60 auswaehle, erhalte ich ein Bild. 
Waehle ich jedoch 1440x900@120, ist das Bild weg und der Bildschirm sagt mir, er kriegt kein Signal mehr.

3.Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt oder einen Loesungsvorschlag?



Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus!


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

Im Prinzip kann HDMI 1.4 144Hz bei FHD übertragen.
Nur muss der Monitor dass auch unterstützen, was beim XL2411 nicht der Fall ist.
Weisst du zufällig welchen Standard dein HDMI Kabel hat, ab 1.3 reicht die Bandbreite.
Darunter wird es knapp, gerade wenn es ein etwas längeres Kabel ist.


----------



## NikitaSan (5. April 2018)

Ich habe direkt eins mitbestellt zum Monitor, "High Speed with Ethernet" steht drauf, Bandbreite habe ich leider nicht auf dem Schirm. 

Ja Mist, dass das auch auf den Monitor ankommt hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm, habe vorher nur alle möglichen Beiträge zu HDMI und Übertragung durchgelesen.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

Welches Windows nutzt du denn ? Steht der Monitor mit Namen im Gerätemanager ? Auf der BenQ Seite gibt es einenTreiber, vielleicht hilft der.


----------



## NikitaSan (5. April 2018)

-Windows 10 Home 64 Bit
-Bildschirm taucht mit korrektem Namen im Gerätemanager auf
Habe diesen Display Manager oder wie der heißt von BenQ, ist zwar ein übersichtliches Programm, hilft aber leider bei dem Problem nicht. 

Habe beim Support angerufen, die sagten es würde an der Grafikkarte liegen. Sprich die wäe nicht in der Lage, die Ausgabe von 120 Hz bei FHD auszugeben. Habe jetzt Mal eine Mail an Asus geschickt, mit Problembeschreibung und schaue Mal was die dazu sagen.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

Der Grafik(karten)treiber ist auch installiert und steht mit dem Namen da ? Ist die Intel (R) HD Graphics 630 oder die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 2 GB aktiv ?


----------



## NikitaSan (5. April 2018)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Intel während des normalen Gebrauchs aktiv, beim spielen von Games aktiviert sich automatisch die GeForce.
Bei der GeForce stehen die Treiber mit Namen da, beim Bildschirm und der Intel werde ich heute Abend sofort nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

Um dann festzustellen, dass es an der EDID liegt.
Wenn da FHD 144Hz über HDMI nicht hinterlegt ist, kannst du nur selber eine Auflösung erstellen.


----------



## NikitaSan (5. April 2018)

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie das funktioniert. Könntest du mir das erklären?


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

Müsste ich bei Intel selber erstmal gucken.
Meine aber, dass es da mittlerweile im Treiber den Punkt benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen gibt.


----------



## NikitaSan (5. April 2018)

Habe nachgeschaut, gibt es, habe es ausprobiert, geht leider nicht (FHD + 120 Hz)
-> Bandbreite reicht nicht aus, sagt das Programm. Hört sich ja dann erstmal so an, als läge das Problem am Kabel oder tatsächlich an der Ausgabe Fähigkeit der GK. Erklärt nur nicht, warum mir 1440x900@120Hz angezeigt werden als Option, jedoch nicht am Bildschirm ankommen.

Da ich CS GO sowieso in 1024x786 stretched spiele, werde ich wohl einfach beim zocken jedes Mal die Auflösung ändern. 
Wird wohl nichts mit FHD + 120 Hz solange ich den Laptop benutze.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

Der XL2411 kann halt nur FHD 144Hz mit DVI Duallink, das ist einer der Gründe, warum er nicht mehr zu empfehlen ist.


----------

